# Been a bit distracted lately...



## KiwiMoose (Jun 6, 2019)

I've started doing some more stone painting, and I've fallen in love with this new style. I've got two on the go at present, and then i intend to start doing some Maori designs.


----------



## KiwiSoap (Jun 6, 2019)

Beautiful! I was thinking you could combine your creative channels and paint your soaps, but it would seem a waste for a consumable product -- your art should live forever!


----------



## Relle (Jun 6, 2019)

Love the stone . 

I've been madly crocheting lately, finally doing stuff for myself, got some great crochet cotton, with gradients .


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 6, 2019)

KiwiSoap said:


> Beautiful! I was thinking you could combine your creative channels and paint your soaps, but it would seem a waste for a consumable product -- your art should live forever!


LOL - @KiwiSoap  - look up the January Challenge ;-)



Relle said:


> Love the stone .
> 
> I've been madly crocheting lately, finally doing stuff for myself, got some great crochet cotton, with gradients .


Yes - the thing I like about crochet is you can do it in front of the TV.  Not so with soap and painting stones.


----------



## KiwiSoap (Jun 7, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - @KiwiSoap  - look up the January Challenge ;-)


I'm always late to the party DX 



KiwiMoose said:


> I've always been bit dotty, and so this challenge was right up my alley! Ladies and Gentlemen, may I present to you: Mandala Painted Soap!
> View attachment 35297
> View attachment 35298
> View attachment 35299
> ...



I hope you have those soaps framed somewhere, too beautiful to use!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 22, 2019)

Here's another one I'm working on:


----------



## Kurt (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi KiwiMoose, your rock paintings are gorgeous!!

My 7 year old loves to paint stuff with her acrylics. May I ask what type of paint you use? I think this would be such a great hobby for her (and me too).

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 23, 2019)

Kurt said:


> Hi KiwiMoose, your rock paintings are gorgeous!!
> 
> My 7 year old loves to paint stuff with her acrylics. May I ask what type of paint you use? I think this would be such a great hobby for her (and me too).
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi Kurt,

I use tester pots from a local paint company known as 'Resene'.  In the US you could use any reputable paint company (Benjamin Moore, Valspar, etc) - the test pots are good value for money.  Make sure it is indoor/outdoor acrylic paint.

Here is a you tube clip i made that might be helpful:


----------



## Kurt (Jun 24, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Hi Kurt,
> 
> I use tester pots from a local paint company known as 'Resene'.  In the US you could use any reputable paint company (Benjamin Moore, Valspar, etc) - the test pots are good value for money.  Make sure it is indoor/outdoor acrylic paint.
> 
> Here is a you tube clip i made that might be helpful:



Thank you so much for sharing.

My daughter's eyes were lighting up as we watched the video. There's a Benjamin Moore store that's only 2 miles from our house!

Cheers


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jun 24, 2019)

Kurt said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> My daughter's eyes were lighting up as we watched the video. There's a Benjamin Moore store that's only 2 miles from our house!
> 
> Cheers


Did she think I had a funny accent?


----------



## KiwiSoap (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow, thank you for sharing your tutorial, nicely done! Very interesting, clearly explained, and entertaining


----------



## Kurt (Jun 24, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Did she think I had a funny accent?


Funny you mention that because she loved your accent and actually tried to do an impression. She's quite the comedian.

Every new dot you did she was like, "whoa, ooo, ahhh".

I checked out the Canadian website that sells the dotting tools and ended up ordering a full set of 14 from Amazon. $35 plus $5 for shipping. I thought it was a great deal. 

Her birthday is Friday so this is the icing on the cake. Honestly, I think I may be even more excited than her. Tomorrow we will head on down to the paint store and then down to the Truckee River. It's a very powerful river that runs through our city that has many lovely walking/hiking/biking paths to explore. So we will start another adventure and look for some rocks. It's a win win win.

Grateful to have stumbled onto your post


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 24, 2019)

Your rocks are fabulous.  The nail art tools are a great idea.


----------



## earlene (Jun 24, 2019)

I gave all my nail art tools to my granddaughter.  Never thought they'd come in handy for soap painting,  or painting rocks, for that matter!  I will have to share your video with her and suggest she might have some fun with another art form.  She mostly draws, and sometimes paints.  She is quite the artist and will surely appreciate your artwork.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 2, 2019)

Finished the big boy yesterday...


----------



## Kurt (Jul 2, 2019)

Stunning work KM!!

How big is that stone?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 2, 2019)

Kurt said:


> Stunning work KM!!
> 
> How big is that stone?


About as big as my outstretched hand, to the end of my fingers.


----------



## Kurt (Jul 2, 2019)

I really love the color scheme too.

*Question: *Do you mark out anything on the stone first or do you just envision your design and do it all freehand?


----------



## TAS (Jul 2, 2019)

KiwiMoose your rock art is phenomenal!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 2, 2019)

HOLY SMOKES KiwiMoose!!!!!!!! That's freakin' GORGEOUS! My MIL has always liked doing unique crafts, and rock painting is one of them. She always comes up with something silly and we all roll our eyes at her goofy creations (but not in front of her so we don't hurt her feelings). I'm SOOOOO sending her your You Tube clip, she'll love it. Since her birthday is in 5 days, I think I'll gift her with some supplies which will brighten her day. Her husband died 2 days ago so she'll need distraction in a creative outlet.


----------



## scard (Jul 2, 2019)

Your designs are stunning! Who knew that rocks could be so beautiful? I love them all.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 3, 2019)

Kurt said:


> I really love the color scheme too.
> 
> *Question: *Do you mark out anything on the stone first or do you just envision your design and do it all freehand?


Freehand. I don’t like using pencil if I can help it. I sometimes do for an unusual shape, like a rose or a turtle, but this particular rock was freehand.


----------



## Kurt (Jul 3, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Freehand. I don’t like using pencil if I can help it. I sometimes do for an unusual shape, like a rose or a turtle, but this particular rock was freehand.


A purist at heart. Potentially practical if needed. That's a rock-solid answer. (pun intended)


----------



## Relle (Aug 2, 2019)

Found this picture, thought you might like it.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 2, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Zing (Dec 10, 2019)

I am so late to this party and just scrolled down fer enough to find this forum!  I knew about your rocks but somehow missed all this.  Just lovely to hear your voice, @KiwiMoose and these rocks are just mesmerizing.  Love the accent.  I just moved and my new neighbor is from New Zealand, am anxious to hear how he landed in cold and snowy Minnesota, USA.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 10, 2019)

Zing said:


> I am so late to this party and just scrolled down fer enough to find this forum!  I knew about your rocks but somehow missed all this.  Just lovely to hear your voice, @KiwiMoose and these rocks are just mesmerizing.  Love the accent.  I just moved and my new neighbor is from New Zealand, am anxious to hear how he landed in cold and snowy Minnesota, USA.


Is his name Graham?


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2019)

Wowsers those rock paintings are stunning <3  My other passion is cardmaking and candles too


----------



## Zing (Dec 10, 2019)

It's Dom.


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Jan 3, 2020)

Condolences to MIL on loss. I also lost my hubby 3 yrs ago. Soaping has kept me busy and I know he watches after me. Any creative art helps our hurting souls!


----------

